# What are you doing now?



## postmortem (Nov 11, 2006)

For those of you who've developed IBS as children or during teen/preteen years, what are you doing now and how has it affected your dreams/aspirations? Did you manage to hit milestones you otherwise would have liked to had there not been IBS issues?

I developed my issues at 14, several months shy of starting high school I had to drop out of high school, but went on to "hit most milestones," but I also find it difficult to maintain a fulltime job because of the discomfort. Just wondering if anyone else is in a similar situation? Thanks!


----------

